# Sportsman Trailers in Santa Fe



## laqua (Jan 9, 2006)

Does anyone know if they just moved to a new location or are they out of business?


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

they are out of business.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Gone for about 2 months now. rs


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Sportsman trailers is out of business? Wow. I've been putting off going up there to get some hubs for my 1996 Sportsman Trailer. Guess I waited too long!


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

Any rumors if there is anyone buying the busssiness or at least selling parts that fit their trailers ?.

F1K


----------



## laqua (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Always try and buy local. I guess the next local is McClain Trailers in Houston.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Darn it..I need a new axle for my trailer..I guess I'll have to check in with McClain and see if they can provide it.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Try Pasadena Trailer off Red Bluff.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

I heard that someone mention that at work yesterday, bummer...


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Polar Service center is the wholesaler and supplier. 281-459-6400 talk to reuben or alex and they will direct you
Old 90 at E Sam Houston Prky

Be sure and have your bearing combo so they will know what you have or the info off the tag , Just in case.

Sure hate to hear Slade and them are out of business.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Man, I hate to hear that. I always used them when I needed parts or repairs.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Two other places to check would be Specialty Aluminum Works in Victoria SAW trailers, they bought the Sportsman name and all the drawings they had. Talk with Jack or Slade.

You can also try Driftwood trailers in Kemah off of Anders Lane. They only do aluminum trailers but deifnitely quality work.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

MCClain built a new shop over near me on I-10 (east side). I forgot exactly where.
Mike


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow, talk about the end of an era. I remember the Sportsman logo on my dad's boat trailer when I was a kid. Very upsetting news.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> Wow, talk about the end of an era. I remember the Sportsman logo on my dad's boat trailer when I was a kid. Very upsetting news.


Yeah, I grew up with 3 of the Mitchell kids.. don't know what happened but I know one of the kids took over some years back... That place was an eyesore but an icon for Santa Fe.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Sure hate to hear that. Haven't bought much from them in recent years but service was great. I had a Sportsman with the lift up center rollers back in the 70's that was probably the best trailer I ever owned. Installed an electric winch and I could walk to the end of the trailer, hook on to my 19'6 Aquasport and set the bow on the first roller and turn on the winch. The boat could be turned up to 90 degrees and it would swing straight and come up perfectly centered on the trailer. Very easy to load and unload single handed.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Problems had been brewing there for some time and it is a shame too.


----------



## JPEG (Aug 26, 2007)

Viking48 said:


> Sure hate to hear that. Haven't bought much from them in recent years but service was great. I had a Sportsman with the lift up center rollers back in the 70's that was probably the best trailer I ever owned. Installed an electric winch and I could walk to the end of the trailer, hook on to my 19'6 Aquasport and set the bow on the first roller and turn on the winch. The boat could be turned up to 90 degrees and it would swing straight and come up perfectly centered on the trailer. Very easy to load and unload single handed.


WOW, does that bring back some memories! I had the same 19.6 boat and Sportsman trailer! I loved that boat! I sold it 11 years ago when I bought my Parker. I fished that boat over 15 years! I made many trips offshore to the Held banks in that boat! I pulled up to Sportsman and had the old fellow from the parts dept. come out and figure out everything I needed to completely rebuild the trailer. That must have been 1982. Sorry to see them go.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

bought many trailers from them. hate to hear they are gone. the problems began for them when they split sportsman trailers and steelco. great people that worked there. will be missed.


----------



## kwikool (Sep 22, 2009)

sportsman built a great trailer...... I never had good results from mclain. everything I had made from them fell apart. sorry to hear that sportsman is gone.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

The original post was 4 years ago.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

They must have made a bad to the bone trailer if you havent been back in over 4 years to see they gone. LOL


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Still got a 1974 sportsman. Bartletts in Lake Jackson still has a few parts.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Sportsman Trailers Passed Away*

Too bad they went out of business as they built a tank of a trailer..

SAWS in Victoria bought their inventory and all parts and then sold to Kresta's Marine in Edna a while back..

Do not know how good a trailer they make, but I went there for some parts and they were very high priced..

My last two trailers were Coastline and that is who I would have build any new one I buy.

Supergas :texasflag


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Well if he bought a new one in 2010, this thread should resurface because he probably needs parts now for the four year trailer if it's been in salt. LOL


----------

